# Whats The Deal with this Bike?



## monsterzero (Aug 8, 2015)

Im new here so if this is a noob question then understand I am a noob,

but I can find no reference to a "Tar Peeler" being produced.

Is this a custom job,or .....?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/281766229271?item=281766229271&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&rmvSB=true


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2015)

Total custom job, but it's cool IMO. To bad he chinked out on the pedals.


----------



## monsterzero (Aug 9, 2015)

thanks for answering! 

Im looking to get my 1st bike,40 years late!Any advice yall can give me?!
Im leaning towards a Cotton Picker or Pea Picker. Anything I should be on the lookout for?

Thanks in advance for the new guy!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Study these bikes to find out what is and what is not correct for the year. IMO there are too many nice originals out there to settle for a restored bike. Little things like cables, pedals, or original seat can make a huge difference in price. Good luck! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice  put together bicycle. It is worth its weight in parts about $900-$1100.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 9, 2015)

Shawn is right, read to make sure everything nut and bolt is original. Personally I would go with a 69' Pea picker. I love the 69 stick shift shape and that was the last year the good stingray handle bars were made. Once 1970 hit. the handle bars became a U shape and just don't feel right compared to the 60s wide shaped bars.


----------



## how (Aug 28, 2015)

That is not a build up, it is original, The Stardust came exactly that way
of course it had the front fender

and oh yea, I would scoop it up for 75, the seat worth that


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2015)

how said:


> That is not a build up, it is original, The Stardust came exactly that way
> of course it had the front fender
> 
> and oh yea, I would scoop it up for 75, the seat worth that




That is not the bike being discussed. Somehow the ebay link was changed or something whacky is going on over at eBay. The original listing was a Black Krate with the chainguard screening  *Tar Peeler*


----------

